
Sierra: Small, light SCSS library - azazqadir
http://sierra-library.github.io/
======
PaulHoule
What is SCSS?

~~~
gvb
It is a way to generate CSS without going crazy. "Sass is a scripting language
that is interpreted into Cascading Style Sheets (CSS). [...] The newer syntax,
"SCSS", uses block formatting like that of CSS."

Ref:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sass_%28stylesheet_language%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sass_%28stylesheet_language%29)

